# problem with file system



## steven83 (Feb 23, 2010)

hi everyone,

i`m trying to install firebird on freebsd 7.2 . compiler stops with error message:  -No space left on device, but df command shows this: 


```
Filesystem  1K-blocks    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad0s1a    431278  156332  240444    39%    /
devfs               1       1       0   100%    /dev
/dev/ad0s1e    392558      14  361140     0%    /tmp   - ?????
/dev/ad0s1f   6261600 3944364 1816308    68%    /usr
/dev/ad0s1d    743438  179158  504806    26%    /var
```

any ideas ?
thanks!


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 23, 2010)

show output of
`$ df -h`
and
`$ mount`


----------



## steven83 (Feb 24, 2010)

```
df -h
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad0s1a    421M    153M    235M    39%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad0s1e    383M     16K    353M     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad0s1f    6.0G    3.8G    1.7G    68%    /usr
/dev/ad0s1d    726M    175M    493M    26%    /var



mount
/dev/ad0s1a on / (ufs, local)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local)
/dev/ad0s1e on /tmp (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad0s1f on /usr (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad0s1d on /var (ufs, local, soft-updates)
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 24, 2010)

I can't imagine Firebird eating up that much space, but you could try building Firebird and running `df -h` every ten seconds in a loop in another console to see what partition fills up. Maybe you can temporarily move stuff around to create more space there.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 24, 2010)

first, reboot or something to clear space on the
filesystem without any remaining.

then, 


```
cd /usr/ports/somewhere/firebird-something
# unsure which one#
/bin/rm -rf work
mkdir -p /usr/temmmp/WORK
make config 
make install WRKDIRPREFIX=/usr/temmmp/WORK
```
Later, 

```
/bin/rm -rf /usr/temmmp
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2010)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> ```
> cd /usr/ports/somewhere/firebird-something
> # unsure which one#
> /bin/rm -rf work
> ...



If building a port results on a full /usr partition the above isn't really going to help. WRKDIRPREFIX is set so it still writes to /usr.


----------



## ikbendeman (Feb 24, 2010)

Just to make sure, first: 

```
cd /usr/ports && make clean
```

/usr/ports/distfiles can become HUGE after a period of time. This will let you know how much space all your distfilees are taking.

```
du -hs /usr/ports/distfiles
```

Either manually delete large files from this folder or empty the entire folder with:

```
rm -r /usr/ports/distfiles/*
```

This will give you the size of all files and folders in /usr/ports/distfiles in Megabytes.

```
du -ma /usr/ports/distfiles | sort -g
```


----------



## steven83 (Feb 25, 2010)

*solved*

At last I understood, the problem is called postgresql :e. would be a good idea if in the installation guide of firebird first is: 1. first perform the command ../ postgresql stop. thank all ! now i fÐµÐµl bether!


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 25, 2010)

ikbendeman said:
			
		

> Just to make sure, first:
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/ports && make clean
> ```



`# rm -r /usr/ports/*/*/work` is *much* faster, & does essentially the same thing.



> /usr/ports/distfiles can become HUGE after a period of time. This will let you know how much space all your distfilees are taking.
> 
> ```
> du -hs /usr/ports/distfiles
> ...



If you have ports-mgmt/portupgrade installed, you can use `# portsclean -CD` to remove all _outdated_ distfiles & all those pesky /usr/ports/*/*/work/ directories in one run (I use -L as well, but I  like to live on the egde).

Another thing to check is /usr/ports/packages/, as some upgrade tools (ports-mgmt/portmaster) make a backup package before installing the new one (& they don't always delete them afterwards).


----------

